# White Oak Campground - Quarryville, Pa



## Hiner (Sep 27, 2010)

We booked a site at White Oak Campground for Memorial Day weekend. Has anyone stayed and if so, how is the CG??


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

We had went there for Halloween last fall. Th place is quiet and everyone we ran into was nice. We didn't see a pool but they had a big kids playground and little kids playground. there is a action house right next door to the camp store.We enjoyed our stay and made some new friends!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This campground is very close to where we live - we have never camped there, but, have driven through and it looks like a nice place.

Let us know what you think!


----------

